# FX vs DX photo challenge



## Parker219 (Jun 2, 2013)

Instead of talking about how the FX sensor is bigger and better, how about we SEE the difference? 

I know some of you have both a FX camera and a DX camera. 

So how about you take the same photo with both cameras, keeping as much the same as possible.  Then post the straight out of the camera results.  Other than converting from raw of course. 

Ideally shot with the same lens. 

If this thread has already been done recently, please provide a link to it.

I am really curious to see the difference.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 2, 2013)

FX vs DX view comparison example images-lots of images: Nikon FX SLR (D1-D4, D600-D800) Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Parker219 (Jun 2, 2013)

^Hmm, that made it seem like the DX was just as good. That was d300 vs d700, anyone have DX vs a d600/d800?


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 2, 2013)

Parker219 said:


> ^Hmm, that made it seem like the DX was just as good. That was d300 vs d700, anyone have DX vs a d600/d800?



try google vs d600 or d800

it isn't just about direct image quality under controlled conditions. FX cameras offer other benefits as well. proper FOV for the focal length you are using, usually better ISO performance, greater dynamic range...etc etc


----------



## jaomul (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't think to many will put in the effort. It's not so much that it isn't interesting, it is just that a lot of people who have both know the pros and cons of each system (which is maybe over thought about on photo forums). If the metadata was stripped from a bunch of photos it would be hard to tell which was which in a lot of cases. A modern crop camera may have better image quality than an older fullframe and yet there are millions of amazing images from "old" canon 1ds cameras around the net. Nikon d700 cameras have "only" 12mp which was lowish even at the time of release yet anyone I know who uses one cannot praise it enough. Go to the flickr nikon d90 page and view great images. 

My point is you can compare ff and crop many places on the net with different images but only a select few could tell the difference between both unless told which was what


----------



## Parker219 (Jun 2, 2013)

^Good points.  

I have been searching around google images and I think the wider fov is what I like best about fx, for what I need wider is better.

Most of the examples are NOT in low light, so its tough to tell a difference.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Parker219 said:


> ^Hmm, that made it seem like the DX was just as good. That was d300 vs d700, anyone have DX vs a d600/d800?



Parker.. any image that can be posted here is not really going to have  the resolution to show the difference. Same for most web stuff. You would really need to look at full size images printed large. For an  accurate comparison, the bodies would also have to have the same MP,  shooting the same lens at the same settings.

D800 is out of the running.. there are no 36mp DX's out there.... and that is a major advantage for the D800:  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...l-size-100-crop-70-200-2-8-vrii-handheld.html

A d600 and a D7100 would be a good comparison... but finding actual identical images to compare will not be easy!  I did find these  Nikon D7100 In-Depth Review: Digital Photography Review      -----                 Nikon D600 In-Depth Review: Digital Photography Review

Nikon D600 vs D7100 - Our Analysis

Nikon D7100 vs D600: how do you choose? | N-Photo

Head to Head: Nikon D7100 vs. D600 - DigitalCameraInfo.com


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Parker219 said:


> ^Good points.
> 
> I have been searching around google images and I think the wider fov is what I like best about fx, for what I need wider is better.
> 
> Most of the examples are NOT in low light, so its tough to tell a difference.



HIGH ISO comparisons:

Nikon D7100 In-Depth Review: Digital Photography Review

Nikon D600 In-Depth Review: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Parker219 (Jun 2, 2013)

^Very good links!^


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Parker219 said:


> ^Very good links!^



Le Google!  lol!


----------



## Ballistics (Jun 2, 2013)

Straight out of camera isn't the only way to determine which is better. How the files process makes a difference as well.

With no editing, The D7000 and the D800 are pretty close at ISO 6400. After you apply noise reduction to both images, the D800 files blow the D7000 files out of the water.


----------



## Parker219 (Jun 2, 2013)

^Fair enough


----------



## matthewo (Jun 2, 2013)

Iso is really about all that matters with fx vs dx now.  Back in the d3 and d3s days they probably had noticibly better image quality with fx,  but with the newest dx sensors iq is pretty much just as good.  Of course iso and dynamic range maybe noticeably better with FX.

Just remember unless your using the top quality FX lenses that are sharp to the edges then you could actually be loosing iq using an fx camera and not so good glass.  Remember lenses are usually sharpest in the center and fx using more outside corners then dx.


----------



## Ballistics (Jun 2, 2013)

FX also provides you the ability to be closer to your subject giving you less DOF than DX which is important.


----------



## Richichi (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't own an FX camera but a friend and I shot a hockey game recently for fun, our kids -  he had the D800 w/85mm f/1.4 I had the D7100 with the same lens. When all is said and done after seeing his images I didn't want to show him mine - It was a big difference in this scenario - was it a controlled test, definitely not but there is a reason his cost way more than mine and I saw it up close and personal


----------



## chuasam (Aug 11, 2014)

Who shoots a hockey game with an 85mm?


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 11, 2014)

chuasam said:


> Who shoots a hockey game with an 85mm?


I think they used lenses that they both had that were the same
thus the 85


----------

